# Marian Hossa Signs with Blackhawks.



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

http://blogs.chicagosports.chicagotribune.com/icing/2009/07/report-blackhawks-sign-marian-hossa.html


12 year contract?! Holy Shit! but an elite player joining a very good young core of players, this is a very good move! Khabi gone to edmonton, but Heut looked good when he did play, so im still stoked! Man i havent been this excited about hockey in a long long time! im even more excited now then what i was during the playoffs!


----------

